

Ask HN: Minimalist Web Framework for Haskell? - agentargo

I am beginning a senior design project at CU-Boulder, where we work with local businesses to create a year-long project to be used by said businessess. Most of the past projects have been nothing to write home about.<p>Screw that.<p>I want to do something sweet, and get some experience repping a product.<p>Does the HN community think that a minimalist web framework for Haskell could gain traction?<p>I was thinking a routing based framework similar to Sinatra or Node.js. Are there enough Haskell devs or willing-to-be-Haskell-devs out there for this product to be useful?<p>Any other ideas for that matter?
======
jmreardon
There's Happstack too: <http://happstack.com/index.html> . That said, there
are quite a few little Haskell web frameworks/libraries floating around
already, so unless you're bringing something absolutely amazing to the table
compared to what's there now, I don't see much point in building yet another
Haskell web framework.

Looking at the course ( I take it this is what you are talking about?
<http://www.cs.colorado.edu/ugrad/seniorproject/> ), it seems that your
project is based on a proposal from a sponsor, so I'm not sure why you're
trying to come up with something already.

I don't know why you have a problem with the past projects. That a couple of
undergrads can put together a working, useful (I presume), application is
freaking awesome! I wouldn't dare assume a random CS major fresh out of
university could pull something like that off.

------
pietrofmaggi
Haskell on a Horse (HoH) is a combinatorial web framework for the programming
language Haskell. It is currently at an early, unsettled stage of development.
It is available under the "BSD3" open-source license.

<http://haskell.on-a-horse.org/>

------
jamesbritt
Have you looked at snap, or yesod?

<http://snapframework.com/>

<http://docs.yesodweb.com/>

